# Sticky  *****Please use the search*****



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Please use the search. *
There are a lot of posts being created when the same exact post is on the next page of the forum.
The more topics asking the same questions over and over just add to the wrong answers being given.


There is also this topic…

******The Official Atlas SUV DIY/FAQ thread******
If you find a topic that you would like added please post in the topic what section and I'll add it.

Thank you


----------

